# Lancaster Archery Field Shoot



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If we hold it who would come??? 
Because of the interest shown during our scheduled 'Penn Dutch' field shoot we are thinking of holding a 'Field Shoot Weekend'. We are getting tired of holding so many 3-D shoots to raise money for the club that we thought we would try something else. Not sure what we will do for the highest scores for each class but just want to see if there is any interest before we plan this thing out. Of course we will schedule around all the larger local 'Field' events in our general area.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Depending on the week end. I heard a lot of good about the range from guys who came to the Penn Dutch shoot, and they all complimented how nice of a range it was.

Maybe us southern guys can get a nice little contingent together, and come up.
But the date would be the biggest factor. Schedule it after the Hillbilly, and I should be free unless it falls on Jen's week end to work.


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

Depanding on the weekend I would like to give that course another shot this year. I would love to see more of the clubs in the area holding more field shoots after June. If I rember the schedule right most are done by the end of May, unless there are some that I am unaware of.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

With Nationals being out on the other coast this year, I wouldn't mind another field tournament a little closer to home. Like others have already stated, it would depend on the weekend.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm sure if you pick the right weekend people will come.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I'm sure if you pick the right weekend people will come.



We could get you there too. Clyde lives about 20 minutes from there, we could all crash at his place the night before so we don't have to drive hours in the morning to get there.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd surely like to come. Is it near Lancaster, PA?

I'm pretty sure I can plan a business trip to Baltimore over a weekend


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

If I'm not shooting elsewhere, I'd definately make the trip north. BG, how many can do the day before crash???


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

montigre said:


> If I'm not shooting elsewhere, I'd definately make the trip north. BG, how many can do the day before crash???


In the best interest towards the promotion of this game, I think maybe we should plan on shooting this one rather than our typical local shoots. Field is alive, and well in MD, and I do not think that a poor turn out one Sunday at any of the MD clubs is going to hurt the field archery scene in the great state of MD. But a big turn out at a club in PA that typically has no real field scene through out the summer could be a huge bump for the game we all love. If they get a big turn out for this shoots other clubs in the area will likely take note, and maybe try to schedule other field shoots for the folks in the area. This could be the match that lights the fire up there.

I'd have to check with my cuz. to see how much floor space he is willing to share with us. I don't want to offer his house up to a bunch of people with out his permission. I know he'll let me, Jen, and Hornet crash for sure, but I'll talk to him once they get dates figured out, and see how many people he would be willing to hook up that day.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll be there, and the Hoyt is back out of the case, so beware...LOL!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

archerpap said:


> I'll be there, and the Hoyt is back out of the case, so beware...LOL!!!


It's about time you lit a match to cover the stench of that brainfart


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Archerpap,
What in the world is your avatar supposed to be??? 

Been trying to figure out why you're using a gerbil being hugged by a rescue diver....


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

montigre said:


> Archerpap,
> What in the world is your avatar supposed to be???
> 
> Been trying to figure out why you're using a gerbil being hugged by a rescue diver....


How about a burnout on the Ducati!!!!!!! Seeing your from MD, I'll let it slide this time. Don't want to pick on the locally challanged to much...LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> We could get you there too. Clyde lives about 20 minutes from there, we could all crash at his place the night before so we don't have to drive hours in the morning to get there.


:thumb: sounds like a plan 



BOWGOD said:


> In the best interest towards the promotion of this game, I think maybe we should plan on shooting this one rather than our typical local shoots. Field is alive, and well in MD, and I do not think that a poor turn out one Sunday at any of the MD clubs is going to hurt the field archery scene in the great state of MD. But a big turn out at a club in PA that typically has no real field scene through out the summer could be a huge bump for the game we all love. If they get a big turn out for this shoots other clubs in the area will likely take note, and maybe try to schedule other field shoots for the folks in the area. This could be the match that lights the fire up there.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> and I agree 1,000,000%


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :and I agree 1,000,000%


Holy &^$#.. write this date down in history.. Hornet just agreed with Bowgod 1,000,000%


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Holy &^$#.. write this date down in history.. Hornet just agreed with Bowgod 1,000,000%


no need to write the date down because I agree....write it down because he was right


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

We are also in for a weekend in PA, I wish we could just move there!!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> no need to write the date down because I agree....write it down because he was right


LOL.. the planets must be in alignment or something for the two of you to agree on something... maybe we should bring up hunting ethics tonight and see what kind of resolution we can come to.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> LOL.. the planets must be in alignment or something for the two of you to agree on something... maybe we should bring up hunting ethics tonight and see what kind of resolution we can come to.....:darkbeer:


that will get you banned.....or even worse....the field forum will vanish for you.....you will know it's there but you won't be able to see it


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Holy &^$#.. write this date down in history.. Hornet just agreed with Bowgod 1,000,000%


We agree more often than not, we just argue for the sake of arguing. Mostly during indoor season when we're both bored out of our gore, and just looking to kill some time.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> We agree more often than not, we just argue for the sake of arguing. Mostly during indoor season when we're both bored out of our gore, and just looking to kill some time.


:chortle: EGG-ZAC-A-REE


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey guys,

Excuse my lack of knowledge here, but where would this shoot be held? If that was in the thread, I missed it?


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

You pick a date and I'll be there.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Their field course is about 10 minutes from LAS. It's just kind of right outside downtown LAncaster on Rt 272/222. Very fun course.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> In the best interest towards the promotion of this game, I think maybe we should plan on shooting this one rather than our typical local shoots. Field is alive, and well in MD, and I do not think that a poor turn out one Sunday at any of the MD clubs is going to hurt the field archery scene in the great state of MD. But a big turn out at a club in PA that typically has no real field scene through out the summer could be a huge bump for the game we all love. If they get a big turn out for this shoots other clubs in the area will likely take note, and maybe try to schedule other field shoots for the folks in the area. This could be the match that lights the fire up there.


I fully agree with you. I was not talking about missing it to attend one of the the usual local Sunday shoots, but rather one of the MD State shoots that are being held during different weekends. If it does not conflict with one of those, I'll plan to be there. It's a great way to promote the sport of field!! Besides, I enjoy shooting in PA. Are we gonna be given a cheat sheet ahead of time of the PA rules???? :smile:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

montigre said:


> I fully agree with you. I was not talking about missing it to attend one of the the usual local Sunday shoots, but rather one of the MD State shoots that are being held during different weekends. If it does not conflict with one of those, I'll plan to be there. It's a great way to promote the sport of field!! Besides, I enjoy shooting in PA. Are we gonna be given a cheat sheet ahead of time of the PA rules???? :smile:


same rules as MD


----------



## weller (Dec 24, 2006)

crag said:


> Depanding on the weekend I would like to give that course another shot this year. I would love to see more of the clubs in the area holding more field shoots after June. If I rember the schedule right most are done by the end of May, unless there are some that I am unaware of.


The Penn Dutch league runs through the end of July and is shot at 8 different clubs. In Aug. we switch to shooting the animal round. PM me if you want a schedule.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Any "on-site" facilities at the range (showers)? 

On-Site camping allowed?

Who knows, a "team" from NC might even make the trip.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

blondstar said:


> same rules as MD


Are you sure about that? If the shoot would be held in accordance with PSAA rules, and MD shoots under NFAA Rules, then there would be differences. Mostly for BH divisions though.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm starting to get really aggravated listening to how alot of you have to make a decision to attend one shoot or the other...:angry:


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

weller said:


> The Penn Dutch league runs through the end of July and is shot at 8 different clubs. In Aug. we switch to shooting the animal round. PM me if you want a schedule.


Thank you for the offer. I had a schedule some place and just found it. I would just prefer to shoot F/H rounds, at clubs other than the one I belong to, all the way up till october but I know I am in the minority in this area for that.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> I'm starting to get really aggravated listening to how alot of you have to make a decision to attend one shoot or the other...:angry:


Decisions, decisions - stay at home and perform "honey does" or shoot Field

Tomorrow 5/15 at Yadkin - 3 hour drive from home, but worth the trip
Next Saturday 5/22 at Stick & Wheel - 2 hour drive, but again, worth the trip
5/29 SE Sectionals at DCWC - 1 hour drive - my home club

:shade:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Decisions, decisions - stay at home and perform "honey does" or shoot Field
> 
> Tomorrow 5/15 at Yadkin - 3 hour drive from home, but worth the trip
> Next Saturday 5/22 at Stick & Wheel - 2 hour drive, but again, worth the trip
> ...


Sectionals...5 hour drive (close one for me)
State...about 4 minutes (usually at least 4.5 hour drive)


That's it. That is my schedule of sanctioned field shoots for the year.  Hopefully your success will eventually lead back west (again) and there will once again be field shoots on a regular basis. Still aggravating though.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> Sectionals...5 hour drive (close one for me)
> State...about 4 minutes (usually at least 4.5 hour drive)
> 
> 
> That's it. That is my schedule of sanctioned field shoots for the year.  Hopefully your success will eventually lead back west (again) and there will once again be field shoots on a regular basis. Still aggravating though.


Well we're still not where we'd like to be in NC - sometimes the running joke is that there are as many Field courses in NC as there are Field shooters - not quite the case; however. :shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well we're still not where we'd like to be in NC - sometimes the running joke is that there are as many Field courses in NC as there are Field shooters - not quite the case; however. :shade:


Unfortunately far too close to true for my liking...

We just have enough die hards to keep a couple ranges going...

3 of our 4 current ranges are there because 1 guy got lucky to find some usable land decided to build it (Yadkin-treaton of ourse he owns the land, DCWC- jarlicker, and Stick and Wheel- mine). They were really our own personal ranges that we opened up to other folks...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Unfortunately far too close to true for my liking...
> 
> We just have enough die hards to keep a couple ranges going...
> 
> 3 of our 4 current ranges are there because 1 guy got lucky to find some usable land decided to build it (Yadkin-treaton of ourse he owns the land, DCWC- jarlicker, and Stick and Wheel- mine). They were really our own personal ranges that we opened up to other folks...


Just wait til I win the lottery and the Archery Club of the Sandhills will be a sight to behold!!!:shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Just wait til I win the lottery and the Archery Club of the Sandhills will be a sight to behold!!!:shade:


If those guys out at that conservation club get something going, that place could be great...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> If those guys out at that conservation club get something going, that place could be great...


Last I checked I didn't feel a pulse. I've invited them to the last two events at DCWC just to see what it was supposed to look like and never got a response. Oh well. It would have been a gem.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the response, it looks like we need to get serious about this. Keep this going, I will post info as it becomes available.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

TTT for this. I'm in depending on the date


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Count me in, but I'm only 1/2 hr away


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

It would definitely depend on the weekend for me. I've got a lot going as far as PSAA shoots and other SW Regional shoots over the summer. Just not enough hours in the day nor days in the week.:shade:


----------



## 600 60X (Mar 8, 2004)

*Shoot*

I think it would be a great idea to try to get a bigger size field shoot going in this area and if you could get LAS on board that would help matters greatly. From talking to others we have one of the most active areas for field shooting in the country. 

If it doesn't conflict with my schedule i would drive up and shoot it. a few things to think about are what date could you have the shoot that it doesn't conflict with a PSAA or Penn Dutch shoot. the other and it might be the biggest problem is what would you with all the cars? i hope you guys can work this out and have a shoot because your field range is one of the nicest in the PDL!

Jason Crabaugh


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

*Lancaster field shoot*

Depending upon the date of the shoot, I'm in along with probably 3 or 4 others from my club.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*LAC Field event*



600 60X said:


> I think it would be a great idea to try to get a bigger size field shoot going in this area and if you could get LAS on board that would help matters greatly. From talking to others we have one of the most active areas for field shooting in the country.
> 
> If it doesn't conflict with my schedule i would drive up and shoot it. a few things to think about are what date could you have the shoot that it doesn't conflict with a PSAA or Penn Dutch shoot. the other and it might be the biggest problem is what would you with all the cars? i hope you guys can work this out and have a shoot because your field range is one of the nicest in the PDL!
> 
> Jason Crabaugh


Heard you had a decent shoot at Hemlock this weekend, good shooting!! At least it was considered good to use mortals
We have some thoughts about parking, we have some grass areas past the practice peeps and there is parking along the road too.
Our thought is to plan it around all the local/regional stuff but that may be easier said than done.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Maybe something to think about after the club comes up with maybe a couple of options for dates that are non conflicting, come back here with a poll and see what the popular vote is for people that would like to attend this?

I know its pretty impossible to pick a date that works for everyone but this might help get the best results of people that might be able to attend as well.


----------



## slickrickjr57 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sounds good*

Depending on the date, I'll be there.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

slickrickjr57 said:


> Depending on the date, I'll be there.


Same here. I can get there in about the same time it takes me to get to SMA, and about half the time to Cumberland.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

RedWonder said:


> Maybe something to think about after the club comes up with maybe a couple of options for dates that are non conflicting, come back here with a poll and see what the popular vote is for people that would like to attend this?
> 
> I know its pretty impossible to pick a date that works for everyone but this might help get the best results of people that might be able to attend as well.


Dang, and you guys talked about me having to many bows!!! LOL. Maybe you need to unload some....HAHAHAHA


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

archerpap said:


> Dang, and you guys talked about me having to many bows!!! LOL. Maybe you need to unload some....HAHAHAHA


Easy Ball Buster, I sold 5 Bows last year so I did unload a few... Still waiting for the final payment on another from a while ago.... Might soon sell the fiancee's bow too.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Possible Dates*

Here are the dates we are throwing around:
July 30/August 1
June 19th
August 14/15
PLEASE CHIME IN as to which ones would fit better 

Just to clear some things up, this shoot has nothing to do with Lancaster Archery Supply. We are the Lancaster Archery Club located only 10 minutes away from LAS. We may very well ask LAS to be part of this event, most likely as a vendor BUT we are a seperate group. I also do not know what we can offer as far as awards if any, this is supposed to be a fun shoot so fellow archers could test there skills on our course which we take GREAT pride in. I hope this does not deter any of you from coming, we would be glad to see folks from several states show up. 

PLEASE POST YOUR THOUGHTS, I would like to make this a BIG event.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks like there might be a NFAA event June 19th???


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

RatherBArchery said:


> Looks like there might be a NFAA event June 19th???


Only NFAA event I'm aware of that weekend is the Great Lakes Sectionals. Your other two weekends are the ASA Classic and IBO Worlds. I know those are 3D shoots, but you might lose some shooters to those events. But being involved in the Ohio Archers Association, I realize it's nearly impossible to schedule a shoot that doesn't overlap with something.

Having Lancaster Archery Supply on board to help promote and advertise (and maybe pony up some prize money) would almost certainly gurantee a bigger crowd. If I'm going to travel that far, I would prefer it to have a "big shoot" feel. Then again, any 2 day archery shoot within driving distance would probably be worth the trip.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, Mids are that weekend in MD(June 19th). Think you can scratch that one of the list. Are you looking at doing a weekend event with a shotgun start, or just a one day event but able to shoot Saturday or Sunday with casual registration(14/14)? Would be fun to see maybe a 2 day 28 each day, with maybe a 14 target animal round thrown in(now I'll proabably open up a can of worms??). Could use the animal as tie breakers, if needed. Top score of 1414.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Will pass all info/suggestions along to Rosco the 'Field' Boss


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, the June 19th date conflicts with the NFAA Mid-Atlantic Sectionals in Maryland.

Soooo, it looks like I’d be available to shoot either the July 30th or August 15th dates. :teeth:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

archerpap said:


> Yeah, Mids are that weekend in MD(June 19th). Think you can scratch that one of the list. Are you looking at doing a weekend event with a shotgun start, or just a one day event but able to shoot Saturday or Sunday with casual registration(14/14)? Would be fun to see maybe a 2 day 28 each day, with maybe a 14 target animal round thrown in(now I'll proabably open up a can of worms??). Could use the animal as tie breakers, if needed. Top score of 1414.


I like this idea myself. Call it Insteada Nationals. It would be nice to have a decent sized shoot that weekend for those not going to Darrington.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I like this idea myself. Call it Insteada Nationals. It would be nice to have a decent sized shoot that weekend for those not going to Darrington.


Spoon, I like the way ya think!!!


----------



## 600 60X (Mar 8, 2004)

I kinda like spoons idea!!! instead of traveling all the way across the country stay home n shoot sounds good to me!! the only way i do field nats is when they are at MAC the only place it should be!! i really don't think anyone local is heading out there anyway!!!

If i shoot the weekend of "mids" it will be at "mids" so that sorta crosses that date off my list. 

I'd like to see a little prize money or something put up to maybe attract some other shooters from further away. It would also set it apart from a normal PDL shoot!

RBA I got there a little late and it was super windy on Saturday 3 shots the wind took the the other 4 were just me being stupid!

RED i guess apap got sick of putting band-aids on the "other" bows he was shooting. Here I was gonna give him a big bottle of super glue and a bigger target to see if that helped him:wink:

Jason Carbaugh


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am starting to think that the July30/August 1st date might be the best???
I will start discussing it with the other three officers and see what they think.

BTW 600 60X, I was the guy carrying the Orange MoneyMaker with the other LAC guys while you were talking to apap in the parking lot Saturday. No band-aids on my PSE's
Best shooter I ever had!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We are leaning towards the July 31/ August 1 weekend, same as the Washington Nat's but will have more info very soon!! Us officers at LAC will need to sit down this weekend and hash out the final details before we get any 'archery shops'  involved. I beleive we will be having some kind of field shoot that weekend so you can pencil us in awhile


----------



## kgoodrow (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd definitely be able to make it for that weekend at the end of July!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> We are leaning towards the July 31/ August 1 weekend, same as the Washington Nat's but will have more info very soon!! Us officers at LAC will need to sit down this weekend and hash out the final details before we get any 'archery shops'  involved. I beleive we will be having some kind of field shoot that weekend so you can pencil us in awhile


I'm in for that weekend.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Would everyone prefer a two day event or one day??? We would still do Sat/Sun for the one day but the pay-outs would be less than a two day. Our official meeting about this is tonight!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We have decided this will require some additional thought, and will continue our discussions next Tuesday. We are definitely having some sort 'Field' shoot July 31/August 1 though. More to come!!


----------



## XSPOT60 (Apr 26, 2010)

2 days. That would make good for a weekend getaway. I live in southeast va and if its a 2 day i will be there.


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm going. :car:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am not sure if we will be offering any money though, at this point a $$ shoot is on hold till further discussion. We are contacting folks who have more experience with holding that type shoot. Not to say we will not do some sort of money drawings during the shoot.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

A little help PLEASE, who would still come to a two day event if we only gave out plaques?? We would most likely have a shotgun start, one day Hunter and one day field event but we could only offer plaques to the winners and possibly 2nd or 3rd depending on participation in each class. We have set next Tuesday as our final planning meeting but this info would help with the decisions.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> I am not sure if we will be offering any money though, at this point a $$ shoot is on hold till further discussion. We are contacting folks who have more experience with holding that type shoot. Not to say we will not do some sort of money drawings during the shoot.


If you really feel like doing something along those lines you might also consider raffles, or door prizes. I think many folks would just come to shoot though.


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll be there whatever.


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

*Plaques*

Plaques would be great. Most shoots I go to don't even go that far. Usually it's pins or medals.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Just a little info....maybe you'll want to run a daily 50/50 as well as a weekend 50/50...come on, what's 5-10 bucks to benefit a club. Another suggestion, get with some local shops and sporting good stores, and see about some donatios, gift certs, something along that line for door prizes. Plaques are a good choice for prizes, or maybe gift card to LAS or something. Maybe even think about somekind of novelty shoot if your holding a 2 day event. Try to go an hour after last cards in. I think something really challenging would be a CD shoot at say...40-50-60 yards. Just to watch would be a blast!! Maybe start short, and move out. Almost any idea y'all come up with ususally works. Maybe some others wqould chime in, pluse with it being a week after PSAA State shoot, the info will be out the those shooters as well, and may draw more peeps. Wishing the best for it, and I'm in for sure!! Another thing I'd suggest is NFAA rules over PSAA. Only change would be to the BH shooters. We are the only state that don't follow those rules, and it sounds like quite a few from MD and VA are looking at making the trip, and will benefit those shooters that don't need to change any set ups for one weekend.

Bob Reedinger


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

All good info, please keep it coming!! I will present all at our final planning meeting Tuesday. We do have one shop on board as far as prizes go (guess who).


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> All good info, please keep it coming!! I will present all at our final planning meeting Tuesday. We do have one shop on board as far as prizes go (guess who).


I'M STUMPED! :chortle:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

And possibly one Manufacturer with Demo bows, guess who


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

July 31 and Aug 1 works for us!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Final meeting on this tonight, hopefully some good news tomorrow!!??


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The 'Insteada' Nationals shoot has become a reality, watch for details and a registration form in the next couple days  Hope to see you there!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I will be posting both here and in the Regional shoots section, waiting on club officer approval of my Registration form before I can post it.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

montigre said:


> Spoon, I like the way ya think!!!


Same here...I'd love to camp out there...any word on camping?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We can help you find a local campground nearby, we do not have enough room onsite for camping. The closest place is only minutes away but if you would like a bit more of a country setting them we would suggest some about 15 minutes away. Details/info to follow.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> We can help you find a local campground nearby, we do not have enough room onsite for camping. The closest place is only minutes away but if you would like a bit more of a country setting them we would suggest some about 15 minutes away. Details/info to follow.


That would work... :thumbs_up:thumbs_up Keep me posted on the dates ....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nanayak said:


> That would work... :thumbs_up:thumbs_up Keep me posted on the dates ....


Yea right - like you're going to actually show up at a shoot. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nanayak said:


> That would work... :thumbs_up:thumbs_up Keep me posted on the dates ....


Trouble maker! I see what you're up to in the Ville - 5 and Alive


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Sponsors are lining up, looks like we will have some nice door prizes  I will get the flyer posted once I get final approval, the weekend date will be July 31st/August 1st pencil us in. We are having two or three money classes too, if that interests anyone


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Gone for the weekend, will answer any questions Monday.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I have gotten a positive response from all the manufacturers that have replied to my requests so far, there will be some great door prizes at this event!!! I can not wait to get the sign-up form posted so we can start getting some feedback. Info coming very soon!!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If anyone out there is interested in donating prizes to this event PLEASE PM me


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

PM sent!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea right - like you're going to actually show up at a shoot. :wink:


Darling...get me the dates far nuff in advance, and ya can pitch your tent next to mine.... will save ya the trouble of walking....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Trouble maker! I see what you're up to in the Ville - 5 and Alive


I'm an :angel:

Sweet and innocent 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If you can post the flyer for this shoot at your club PLEASE PM me with your info, we are on the second draft and it should be ready tomorrow morning.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is the link to the flyer/registration form http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058002506#post1058002506 .


----------

